# FS: Tank, Stand, Light, Filters & Other



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Hi I took my old set up a part and have lots of stuff for sale. Please note that I had reduce prices from my original post. Please note that I am open to offers and if you buy multiple items I will give you a better deal.

Pics
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5144/img7465v.jpg
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8822/img7466d.jpg
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9950/img7467e.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5757/img7468mz.jpg

(SOLD) 65G glass tank 36X24X20 $100 (new was for $270) - no scratches, no paint and no leaks.

(SOLD) Stand for 65G tank $50 (new was $150) no scratches.

Used Light fixture 2X96W PC, 4 Lunar, 1X250W MH needs new ballast for MH $80 please note you can still run PC lights. You are getting this item for less than 1/3 of original price. PC work great and have independent cord from Lunal and MH.
- new $250 incld. Shipping at 36'' Metal Halide Power Compact Aquarium Light 342 watt - eBay (item 260723157363 end time Feb-15-11 09:35:32 PST)

The light is great for growing plants (I have recently replaced actinic lights with plant lights.) I used it to grow anything from lotus to variety of crypts, cabombas, hair grass and sword plants.

Used Petcetera air pump large with regulator $5

Used Emperor 400 Filter with brand new Carbon inserts $30 (inserts are sealed in factory package.)
- new $57 at Emperor Bio Wheel Power Filter
this unit comes with two bio wheels and does not cause too much water surface disturbance but enough not to let film to form on the water surface. (good for planted tanks)

(SOLD) Brand new Eco complete 1 bag brand new sealed $20 (SOLD)
4 bags of used eco complete for a total of $35 (new eco is about $30 a bag)

(SOLD) Used Aqua Clear 110 Filter $40 
- new $90 at Power Filter (CSA)

Eheim Professional 3 2075 filter with media Reduced to $150 only a year old unit comes with all kinds of media. I will even throw in new foam media. This sucker leaked on my so I thought there was a gasket issue. However, I tested it today and it ran for 30 with no signs of leaking. If you are interested you can see it running as well. This filter is supposed to be top notch and $150 for it is a still. It runs very quiet, is energy efficient, has a very large volume (perfect for beneficial bacteria growth) and keeps the water crystal clear. I would not sell it if I was not getting rid of my 65G set up...

33G aquarium and stand (black) in perfect condition $150 for both. No scratches and no water damage.

25G aquarium and matching stand (black) with slight water damage $60 OBO.

Please PM if interested. I live in PoCo.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

the tank dimensions are D18/H25/W36


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 40 gal breeder tank how many Eco-complete do I need? Is yours enough
And can we somewhere closer to Richmond


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Tuesday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Wednesday bump


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i'll take the fresh bag of eco complete. please pm me your info. Where are you located?


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> i'll take the fresh bag of eco complete. please pm me your info. Where are you located?


New bag of eco is pending pick up


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Tank, Stand and Aqua Clear sale pending


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Saturday bump and update



polkovnik_rzevskiy said:


> Hi I took my old set up a part and have lots of stuff for sale. Please note that I had reduce prices from my original post. Please note that I am open to offers and if you buy multiple items I will give you a better deal.
> 
> Pics
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5144/img7465v.jpg
> ...


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Sunday bump bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Tuesday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

*Sunday bump*

bump bump bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Monday Bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

free bump for the Eheim 2075, it's a great deal!


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Is the eheim still available?


----------

